# Windows 10 freezes using Firefox!



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Whenever I use the Firefox Browser, (always the latest version), my O/S freezes after 5-10 minutes. I have to 'crash' restart the system when that happens.

I note that although I don't use Windows Edge or Explorer that Ccleaner has to close Edge to clean it - even though I haven't opened Edge - it seems to be always running in the background.

Could it be that Microsoft (who no longer offer browser choice as mandated by the courts) are trying to force users to use Edge?

Has anyone any other ideas please?

Can I disable Edge (Microsoft say not), if so how please? Will Windows 10 still update with Edge disabled does anyone know please?

Thank you for reading.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Just to note: a choice _*is*_ available in W10 as to which browser you use. Most of the time, I use IE11. It's a matter of setting your defaults in Settings. Type def into the Settings app (available from your desktop searchbox, your action centre, in the start menu, etc.), and make your selections there. Once you've chosen your default browser, you can set your search engine of choice in your browser's settings. I use Bing because I like it. If you prefer something else, then choose what one you prefer.

Sorry I can't help with Firefox--I don't use it.


----------



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi, Thank you for the advice.

I upgraded a fully operating Windows 8.1 with apps to Windws 10 Pro - selecting to upgrade and keep all of my apps.

Many of them weren't in fact kept and I had to install them again - so they were compatible. Firefox browser and Thunderbird email were two of them and Pandasoft Antivirus was disabled too. When I tried to install Pandasoft, Windows said that the program was not compatible with Windows 10.

I looked up how to disable Windows Defender and after that Pandasoft installed and worked perfectly. So it is actually perfectly compatible and far more capable than Windows Defender too.

I have installed Firefox and Thunderbird so I am aware that other browsers work, thanks. But why would Microsoft not keep them? After the court ruling that I referred to initially, Microsoft had to have an update asking which other browser you wanted - if any, and offered several choices. I can't find that offer now and that is what I mean.

According to reliable sources in the business, people who depend on Windows Explorer/Edge will be less secure information and use-wise and more vulnerable to exploits. That's why I have been usng Firefox for a decade or so.

Moreover, Edge and Explorer run on startup according to CCleaner, so that is likely reporting back to Microsoft, hence I would like to disable it. I appreciate that some people will say that I'm paranoid. Each to their own I suppose. Thank you for responding.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

It's interesting to me that you had some programmes actually removed from the system. I had one or two disabled, but not removed altogether.

I know Explorer runs at startup as opposed to Internet Explorer, because that's what searches for your files on your system. I imagine both Edge and IE11 run at startup also, in order to have a speedy search reaction for internet access. They also, especially Edge, provide other services in W10, such as printing to PDF straight from edge browser and also reading pdfs if you don't have the reader app installed, or another pdf reader such as Adobe. Or even if you do.

They've tried to replace these options, partly, as I understand it, in an effort to make the system more secure. They've tried to make whatever is needed available within the one system, and through as many apps as possible which work _with_ the system, rather than independently. But the option to run programmes in compatibility mode does remain, so people can still run many of their favourite applications. There has always been a problem with some programmes running whenever there's been a new OS.

As for Edge, I've only come across one post on the net so far, purporting to remove Edge by disabling it in the registry, and it's not something I'd be comfortable linking to since I don't know how reliable it is. I do know that Edge is pretty intrinsic to the system, and I wouldn't be too sure that Edge is doing all the reporting back to MS either, since other apps and the system itself send information, including via file explorer which you can't disable and still have a working system.

I strongly suspect that MS disabled some apps and browsers (but not Chrome, for some reason) because they designed this new system to work with Edge and the apps. One example of this is that the Snap feature in W10 requires the contents to "flow" and adjust to the several different configurations available, similarly, I suppose, to how the Kindle rearranges its flow of text so you can read larger or smaller text, pdfs, etc.

So when you use something like Live Mail, which I do, while you can use the snap feature to park it, it doesn't flow and arrange itself like the apps do, making it more difficult to work with harmoniously. As I stated in another thread, you can, as your link also noted, disable many of these things if you find them intrusive or dangerous.

But it's all a matter of trade-off as I see it. Personally, I _like_ that some of the apps interact, and I like, for a change, having my _own_ location known, so that I have access in both my weather and news apps, _and_ my browser, instead of having my ISP address taken as where I live, meaning I used to get nothing but the weather and news from the other end of the country. So I allow access to my location and I'm loving the result.

I've disabled what I don't use, such as OneDrive, etc., because at present, I have no need of them. I can't get Cortana where I am at present, so I don't allow certain other options. I _do_ allow information about malware because by golly, I want them to fix any loopholes in the system, or caused by the way I use my system and search engine.

In my view, it comes down to a matter of what we want individually, and we just need to tweak until we're happy and complain to MS about the rest until they do something.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Sheesh, what a long post. It's probably TL/DR. Sorry about that.


----------



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

No problem, I appreciate replies, many thanks.

I can see that you are knowledgeable about Windows and I appreciate your time and effort. I simply don't use Microsofts Explorer or Edge Browsers. I just believe in Firefox as a safer more private browser..

Perhaps you may be fortunate in not being able to get Cortana. You may like to read this before enabling it too:-
http://blog.emsisoft.com/2015/09/02...er&utm_content=blog&utm_campaign=ticker150908
The little freeware tool on there - especially designed for Windows 10 spyware - is awesome too.

Also, have you tried looking up on the www variations on the phrase 'how to uninstall or disable Edge In Windows 10'?
It's worth a look and if you do, don't stop at the replies from Microsoft. Go down to the forums and see what a dreadful piece of spyware peeople are saying that Edge is.

Foxit Reader is a safe good and easily updateable PDF reader by the way if you are interested.

I can't imagine for a moment by the way that anyone using Windows 10 has their ISP address hidden, that seems quite unlikely to me.

I appreciate that it's personal choice whether or not to let Microsoft spy on a user or try to prevent that so far as practicable. I'm just not in favour. If people know the facts then at least they have a choice. Microsoft certainly isn't telling its users. And if it doesn't like me using Firefox, then I will let the system 'crash'. I always keep a recent backup image anyway.

Thanks again for bothering to reply. Good luck with it all.


----------

